# Anyone done the Utah spot and stalk bear hunts?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I would really like to do one of these. I know that hunting with hounds is the way to go if you really want to insure success, but the spot and stalk hunts just appeal to me much more. For those of you with experience with these hunts are the bears pretty hard to find? What is typical for the success rates of these hunts? What would shot distances usually be? I'm heavily considering the San Juan as I have some firsthand info on this unit.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

As a general rule from my experience.

Spring - Glass the snowline - bears will be looking for quick easy sources of food (Winter kills)

Early Summer - They will be ruttin' and can be found with the she bears. 

Later Summer - They can be anywhere. 

Fall - glass berry patches or other food sources that the bears can easily get at. 

Late Fall - they will be near their den sites or close to water


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Spring- Green grass with Foliage shoots, And Spring heads close by..
Always worked best for me..Lower to mid elevation areas....

Fall, find the best A-corn patchs---------;-)

This Wasatch HO spring tag has caught my eye...:!:...

If I can find a big bear track in the next 3 weeks,
I'll have a bear tag in my pocket and be all over his a$$..................


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think spot and stalk would be difficult in utah unless your on the San Juan or Bookcliffs.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

*Spot and Stalk*

I don't think this hunt is for everyone, and I wouldn't put in just to draw a bear tag. I am not an experienced bear hunter, but I've spent a considerable amount of time on the La Sal Mountains where I landed a Spot and Stalk permit. I've noted areas where I've seen bear regularly, and have found some trends in their pattern. I could have drawn this permit a couple years ago but wanted more knowledge. I think I'm now comfortable! I've noticed over the years people putting in for certain units on big game draws not ever even hunting the place just because they have adequate points to draw. Then seek help on wildlife forums. Not bagging on those guys by any means as I've helped some. But I personally can't fathom spending points on a place I know nothing about. So as mentioned, if a person knows an area pretty well, and has a pretty good idea of where to hunt, I think this hunt will be very fun, and fruitful.

Not to mention I'll be picking up a rifle "spike" elk tag and hunt elk while I am looking for a bear. At least I think that's legal...

If you look at harvest reports and success rates, it's a low success hunt being somewhere around 17-18 % harvested bear (On the La Sal unit), with probably somewhere around 75% of the harvested bear being sow's. I haven't seen the results from 2014 though. I think some of it is just getting a permit without knowing where to go on the unit. Maybe I'm wrong!

At any rate, I am pumped for this hunt, another reason to head out to the Beautiful La Sal Mountains, spend time with my boys, and family, and hunt some of the time...


----------

